# Popovich Is A Wine Connoisseur?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> East Rutherford, N.J. -- Gregg Popovich took one quick look at a printout of this wine auction clip from The Wall Street Journal, spotted the picture and declared: "Now that is a good bottle of wine."
> 
> The bottle was a 1994 Chateau-Margaux, and Popovich couldn't believe his ears when he heard there were several bottles of it available along with 1,500 bottles of Domaine de la Ramonee Conti ("Fifteen-hundred bottles?!?!" Popovich exclaimed) in an upcoming auction to be held by Sotheby's.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dime-090211


----------

